
Mental health survey for people in startups - jd_routledge
https://jamesroutledge.typeform.com/to/K4lCc9
======
jd_routledge
Hi Guys - I'm looking into mental health issues in startups.

It only takes 2 minutes

If nothing else, a great place to write down your thoughts

Thanks

